# G519? Er...No.



## Mercian (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I thought you might be interested to see two 'Columbia Military Bikes' for sale at an upcoming auction in the UK.

Someone has put a lot of effort into making two impressions of G519's, but the reality is that they are not even close. And it is implied that they are the real deal.Pictures below, with more on the links.

https://www.dominicwinter.co.uk/sale/-col18a/lot-529




 

https://www.dominicwinter.co.uk/sale/-col18a/lot-530


----------



## Bozman (May 10, 2018)

WOW! I'm going to start auctioning Olive Drab bikes in the UK.  £400-£600 a bike could buy me a lot of original parts.   

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (May 23, 2018)

As a follow up: 

Number 1 sold for £600, meaning there were multiple bidders on it!

Number 2 was unsold.

And so it goes.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

They even have the reproduction chain guards which are longer than originals and have 2 extra holes.


----------



## Bozman (May 24, 2018)

That's it!  I'm quitting my day job to hawk really bad tribute bikes in the UK. :-D  It's amazing what a can of flat olive drab paint will do to the price of a bike.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

